# Need information about married women travelling alone to Dubai



## prabusha (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Sorry if am posting this topic which has already been posted. Tried searching for this topic and I couldnt find appropriate one. Please ignore my ignorance. 

My question is: 

1. Is it possible for a married women to travel for work [in work visa] to Dubai alone? if so, what are the documents that are mandatory. 
2. The spouse name is not endorsed in the passport. So is it legal to travel to Dubai stating the marital status as Single? If so, will it be a problem in future?

Thanks in advance,
Prabusha.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

prabusha said:


> 1. Is it possible for a married women to travel for work [in work visa] to Dubai alone? if so, what are the documents that are mandatory.


Yes, not a problem at all, talk to your company HR people/PRO they will inform you of the documents or just search the forum/google, easily available info... 



prabusha said:


> 2. The spouse name is not endorsed in the passport. So is it legal to travel to Dubai stating the marital status as Single? If so, will it be a problem in future?


Can't really speak to the legality/illegality of travelling stating status as 'single', if I were to venture a guess I would say it would be possible, but one thing that I can envisage, is a problem possibly arising if/when you apply for a visa for your husband, in case you do foresee this possibility I would go with the married route, and also get all your documents (marriage certificate etc) attested before you get out here (it's a real pain getting it done from here...) 
btw to sponsor your immediate family there are certain minimums that need to be met as far as the authorities are concerned, again a search of the forums will yield good results..

Hope that helps...


----------



## prabusha (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for your reply...

Let me be honest with you.. One of my friend who is married has travelled alone to Dubai without her husband's permission and even without his knowledge because they have misunderstanding with each other. Her passport was not endorsed with spouse name so she mentioned that she is single and got sponsored from her brother who lives in Dubai. Now she started working in a company also. The problem is: her husband came to know about this and she wants to know whether it will be a problem if her husband complains about this. Can her husband complain about this to Dubai government [that she travelled without the knowledge of her husband and also mentioned her status as single though she is married]? if so, what would be the impact on her and her sponsor?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If her company is sponsoring her and all her papers have come through and the visa is stamped in her passport, then I don't think there is anything he can do. Or is she on her brother's visa and just holding a labour card to work? If this is the case, then I think there may be an issue because her brother should not be sponsoring her to live here unless she is single.


----------



## prabusha (Feb 7, 2013)

So it means there is nothing wrong in mentioning as Single though you are married and you are travelling to Dubai without husband's knowledge as long as your company has sponsored your visa? is that correct?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

prabusha said:


> So it means there is nothing wrong in mentioning as Single though you are married and you are travelling to Dubai without husband's knowledge as long as your company has sponsored your visa? is that correct?


Confucius say: "never take legal advice from an internet forum".


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

XDoodle****** said:


> Confucius say: "never take legal advice from an internet forum".


You took the words out of my mouth. I was going to recommend calling MoL and Immigration. Particularly if the brother is sponsoring her as his single sibling.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

prabusha said:


> So it means there is nothing wrong in mentioning as Single though you are married and you are travelling to Dubai without husband's knowledge as long as your company has sponsored your visa? is that correct?


Yes. The company should have sponsored her, not her brother.
But confirm with authorities as mentioned above if this is going to lead to some life changing decisions


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you imagine someone using that as a defense during a court hearing "but Judge, the people on the internet expat forum said it was ok for me to do it." lol


----------

